# Fishing with one of the best... Captain Garett Hubbard



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fishing with one of the best... Captain Garett HubbardIn my 40+ years of fishing with Hubbard's Marina I have fished with some of the best, most dedicated, captains in the business. Young Captain Garett Hubbard has earned my respect both as a Captain and as a man.*Captain Garett began his career on the Miss Pass-a-Grille in 1997. He earned his 100 ton Captain License in 2001. In 2006 he graduated from the University of South Florida with a degree in finance.* Captain Garett ran the Miss Pass-a-Grille until 2007. In 2008 he found his home with Hubbard's Marina, and has been there ever since. In 2012 he married Carrieann. They have two sons, Rhett & Rhys. Captain Garett the dedicated husband, father, takes his responsibilities seriously. Like father, like sons...These boys, like their father, will grow up to be real men.*Captain Garett runs both 1/2 day as well as extended overnight trips on the Florida Fisherman ll. He is a hands-on Captain with a big smile and a helping hand.Think Captain Garett does not take 1/2 day trips seriously?Think again:Friday, April 5, 2019, 8 A.M. Captain Garett Hubbard first guides the five hour 1/2 day trip, followed by the extended overnight 39 hour trip to the far off Florida Middle Grounds and vicinity. And vicinity, Captain Garett will go wherever the fish are. 3 P.M. Captain Hubbard, Co-Captain Dennis, and 39 extremely excited guest are more than ready to challenge the creatures of the deep:And what a 'challenge' it turned out to be. The prized, elusive, Hogfish is a real challenge to catch on hook and line. But not for Lakeland Florida's Mr. Orrett Manderson. Mr. Manderson's bait of choice, squid: Captain Garett and Will can't believe their eyes:Mr. Manderson's, trophy hit the scales at 17.75 pounds; a new Florida Fisherman ll record.*Sir, Lakeland, Florida, will never be the same:The Florida Hogfish record, caught off Daytona Beach, is 19.8 pounds. Mr. Manderson is having his once-in-a-lifetime trophy mounted. Watch the epic battle 12 seconds into the video at the end of this presentation.And now the rest of the story.*Captain Dylan Hubbard, Chef 'Jersey-Girl' Tammy, and the Florida's fishing Coach, Mr. John Martin, welcome us to our home away from home for the next 39 hours, the Florida Fisherman ll:Madeira Beach, Florida, so much to see and do. Don's Dock, a full service dock,*far end of the famous John's Pass Boardwalk,* has been offering the finest, freshest, seafood ever since 1987:Will has been the first mate on the Florida for over ten years; he makes sure we are ready for the challengers sure to come:Late Friday we are close to 100 miles off Madeira Beach; we are ready, ready to fish. Jason, who is your friend?Wow! Talk about big smiles:Mr. Manderson, sir you do not know it yet, but you have even a bigger smile coming:Watch Will 6:15 minutes into the video at the end of this report as he shows us how to prepare a Lionfish for the table:Captain Garett is always more than willing to offer a* helping hand, a helping hand with a big smile:Now there is a fish we seldom see, a Tilefish:Jason, looks like our new friend needs some motherly love:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This lady, this woman, can do a lot more than be a friend to birds-in-need. Jason, this is a real Daddy, Daughter, fish catching team:Watch the 'team' in action as they team-up on a prized Blackfin Tuna 15.4 minutes into the video. Mr. John Martin records the action:Jason, now hold on... Take a look at those teeth:The Florida's fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, a proud Florida native, has been fishing the Sunshine State's waters for a life time. He is an expert at catching the elusive Mangrove Snapper and Gag Grouper. Talk to John; he can make a good fisherman, a great fisherman:In Captain Garett's own words, the fish are "chewing"!*


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The ladies show us how to catch Scamp Grouper:Thanks Girls:Look at the size of those Triggers:Nice Red Grouper:Guys, as we who actually fish know, it's often impossible to get away from the 'endangered' American Red Snapper. We caught, properly vented, and released over 100 on this trip:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We have one thing on our minds... It's Tammy time:That's not just chili; that's made from scratch,*home-made, 'Jersey Girl' Tammy chili:Bed time!*Hold on... They are bringing American Reds into my bunk area for me to photograph. It never STOPS!Sorry NOAA, but the Red Snapper situation is out of control. So much for a healthy balance:Sunday morning... Already! It can't be.*Captain Garett, you are not the only one who has introduced his son to fishing. The family that fishes together, stays together:Back at the dock... Now that's one proud Captain:That creature with the teeth hit the scales at 45 pounds. It took Father/Daughter teamwork to land the monster:Nothing like coming home early Sunday morning, 'in the money!'Will & Cliff take one last look at Mr. Manderson's trophy. We still cannot believe our eyes.*

Be sure to catch the action in this action-packed video of our trip. (click on the YouTube link)








Bob Harbison*
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

